
How to Understand Angela Merkel’s Comments about America and Britain - tosh
http://www.economist.com/blogs/kaffeeklatsch/2017/05/what-s-brewing-germany
======
mgiannopoulos
Link breaking the subscription filter
[https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/bb7f5b41-c245-31e2-8e45-c93c09e...](https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/bb7f5b41-c245-31e2-8e45-c93c09e27273/ss_what%E2%80%99s-brewing-
in-germany%3F%3A.html) (click on "read more")

